# HOLIDAY THEMED MANI- 3 CHRISTMAS LIGHTS & SNOWMEN!!



## kellabella (Dec 23, 2011)

Here is my 3rd Holiday Themed Mani and will probably be the last for this year since Christmas is 3 days away!!!! I still cant believe it, but I'm excited to do my New Years Eve nails!!!



​ 
For this mani I did a normal French Manicure on all my nails except both ring fingers. On my left hand I painted a tiny snowman and on my right hand I painted just the snowman's face. I'm a little disappointed that my little snowman is kind of lop sided on my nail but whatever lol. 



​ 


​ 

I'm sure you can see how bad the Christmas lights came out on my right hand compared to my left hand. That's due to my shaky left hand. Another oops! 



​ 
Overall, I'm pleased with the way they came out, I'm not a professional so I can't expect my nail to look like they were professionally done. 



            



_*Kelly*_

_*xoxo*_


----------



## Geek (Dec 23, 2011)

MakeupTalk homepage featured!


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Dec 23, 2011)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Betty Li (Dec 23, 2011)

i love your tiny snowman idea


----------



## DreamWarrior (Dec 23, 2011)

This is very well done and creative!!

Nice job!!


----------



## kayleigh83 (Dec 23, 2011)

So adorable, I love them! Christmas light manis are so cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Dec 24, 2011)

This is precious!


----------



## leah970 (Dec 24, 2011)

Very cute!!!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Dec 25, 2011)

Tis so cute!


----------



## ReenaMariel (Dec 29, 2011)

sooo gorgeous! I love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did candycane nails during Christmas... am planning to do a glamorous one this coming new year's eve.


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 29, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## katana (Dec 30, 2011)

Cute! You did a good job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AmourAnnette (Jan 2, 2012)

This is adorable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

